# Leupold or burris



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

i have know idea witch one to get they a the 3x9x40 and are about the same price and they also have the same life time witch one do it get


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Burris Fullfield 3X9


----------



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

Try reading this, and compare each trait of the scope to one another. Both have good warranties and good names.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/choosing_scope.php

Leupold has many levels: Rifleman and VX-I, VX-II, VX-III and I think there's a VX-IV now.

Same with Burris: Fullfield, Fullfield II and Black Diamond.

Both get more expensive when read from left to right, but don't compare a Leupold VX-III to a Burris Fullfield or a Burris Black Diamond to a Leupold Rifleman, those are not "apples to apples".

Good luck (by the way, the last 2 scopes I bought: 1 Leupold, 1 Burris)


----------



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

I may very well be wrong on this as well, but I think Burris are made in the USA. Leupold no longer are.

Again, if this matters to you a lot, do some checking yourself, but I know that is a definite consideration for many shoppers.


----------



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks for all the info i think i will be getting the Burris


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

rburt said:


> I may very well be wrong on this as well, but I think Burris are made in the USA. Leupold no longer are.


I just bought a new Burris last night, and when I took it out of the box the sticker on the bottom of the scope said "made in The Philippines."
I was kind of surprised, I thought they were made here as well.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

My new Burris Fulfieild II also says made in the phillipines on it. So far the scope is great tho.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I just recently purchased a Leupold VX-III 4.5-14X40 adj obj with the B&C, and a VX-III 6-20X40 LR(30mm tube) side focus with the varmint hunters reticle, and they are both vastly superior to any other scope I have owned. Swift, Burris, Nikon, Barska, and Simmons, although I have only owned 1 of each of these, I will continue to buy Leupold until I find some thing better in the same price range. Also, both of my scopes were made in the USA according to the stuff in the box.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think your best bet is to get over to the closest Cabelas and look through em both. I bought a pair of Nikon Monarch binocs this year and did just that. I compared the equivalent Leupold and Cabela's Pine Ridge. Right away I could see the Pine Ridge were inferior. I couldn't tell a difference between the Nikon and Leupold. I ended up going with the Leupold because of the no questions asked warranty. The Leupold was only 25 years.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

My vote is for the Leupold, and i THINK it is still made in USA.


----------

